# Pax cancels...do you get notified in the driver app?



## s1rGr1nG0 (Mar 30, 2017)

I've seen mentioned a few times here that during a ride the pax can cancel in order to get a free ride. Is this correct?
Do you get notified somehow in the app that the fare was cancelled by the pax?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

The ride can't be cancelled but it could be ended early. You will hear a ping, if you have the nav. app up you might not see it, that's why I turn navigation and then keep the Uber app on top, google will still show you the turns notifications. But if pax ends the trip you might get a ping and then you'll know you have a cheater in your hands. Only once happened to me, when I got the ping I got a bit confused but realized what happened, I turn the car around drove a few blocks back, pax asked what I was doing, I said "You ended the trip a while back, I'm taking you to the spot where you ended it, you can request again, I can't take you since I got another ride". I still got paid for the trip to the locations where I dropped him off.


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Mar 30, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> The ride can't be cancelled but it could be ended early. You will hear a ping, if you have the nav. app up you might not see it, that's why I turn navigation and then keep the Uber app on top, google will still show you the turns notifications. But if pax ends the trip you might get a ping and then you'll know you have a cheater in your hands. Only once happened to me, when I got the ping I got a bit confused but realized what happened, I turn the car around drove a few blocks back, pax asked what I was doing, I said "You ended the trip a while back, I'm taking you to the spot where you ended it, you can request again, I can't take you since I got another ride". I still got paid for the trip to the locations where I dropped him off.


Seems like a good way for the pax to get left on the side of the freeway


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Ive had pax ping me and then call me right away to notify the pickup address is wrong, and goes what? the pickup address conveniently is outside surge area......I tell them to cancel while I drive to address in my GPS....


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

s1rGr1nG0 said:


> Seems like a good way for the pax to get left on the side of the freeway


Exactly, No regrets...


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Mar 30, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> Exactly, No regrets...


I do have a question about this in case this scenario ever comes up.
Suppose they do cancel in an attempt to get the free ride. Also suppose you pull over on the side of the freeway and tell them to get out.

What if they refuse?

Is what they are doing, cancelling for the free ride, considered theft of service? Should we call the popo to come out? I Think that is a class C misdemeanor. If they refuse to get out can they be prosecuted?
I am all for keeping "The Man" out of your life but if a pax refused to exit the vehicle what are our options at that point?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

At the moment the pax, or you ends the trip, he/she is no longer covered by the Uber Insurance and will be also trespassing in your property. I wouldn't leave them stranded in the middle of a Hwy., I will simply turn around or leave them in the next gas station or street that I find. If they refuse to leave a call to the cops and a reminder that you have a dash camera is enough for them to leave you car most of the times. Once they leave send a message to Uber about the incident where you left them so they can pay your time and distance and rate them 1 star. Also ask Uber not to be matched with pax anymore. Technically they could be prosecuted but you will end up spending more money and time than is worth.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> At the moment the pax, or you ends the trip, he/she is no longer covered by the Uber Insurance and will be also trespassing in your property.


This isn't true the TOS says they are covered until they exit your car. Not when the ride ends


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> This isn't true the TOS says they are covered until they exit your car. Not when the ride ends


When a pax ends the trip early without your knowledge is also violating the rider's TOS for fraud, the insurance will not cover any event that could happen if the trip is already finished.








You have the right to kick them out because the insurance will not cover them any longer. Is a risk I wouldn't be willing to take and I'm sure that on any accident that may happen, Uber will have its tentacles clean.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> When a pax ends the trip early without your knowledge is also violating the rider's TOS for fraud, the insurance will not cover any event that could happen if the trip is already finished.
> View attachment 111296
> 
> You have the right to kick them out because the insurance will not cover them any longer. Is a risk I wouldn't be willing to take and I'm sure that on any accident that may happen, Uber will have its tentacles clean.


Again this is false information. Notice Uber says your insurance last until the pax exits the vehicle


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Again this is false information. Notice Uber says your insurance last until the pax exits the vehicle
> 
> View attachment 111369












The key words are *completion of the trip, *in this case you will end up with a pax that is no longer a pax but a companion. In this case I rather err on the side of caution. Just my interpretation of the TOS that will always be in the side of the ones providing the platform.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> View attachment 111384
> 
> 
> The key words are *completion of the trip, *in this case you will end up with a pax that is no longer a pax but a companion. In this case I rather err on the side of caution. Just my interpretation of the TOS that will always be in the side of the ones providing the platform.


The statement implies the trip is over when they exit the vehicle.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

s1rGr1nG0 said:


> I do have a question about this in case this scenario ever comes up.
> Suppose they do cancel in an attempt to get the free ride. Also suppose you pull over on the side of the freeway and tell them to get out.
> 
> What if they refuse?
> ...


I tell them to get out, if they refuse I call 911 and drive to the police station. I will also let them know how lucky they are that they have me for a driver because one day they are going to mess with the wrong driver and get themselves killed.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

s1rGr1nG0 said:


> Do you get notified somehow in the app that the fare was cancelled by the pax?


Yes



PepeLePiu said:


> The ride can't be cancelled but it could be ended early.
> 
> , I'm taking you to the spot where you ended it, you can request again, I can't take you since I got another ride". I still got paid for the trip to the locations where I dropped him off.


I'm confused, what you mean ride can't be cancelled, but can be ended early? There are only 2 ways to end a trip once you have started a trip: 1) the pax cancels (which contradicts your statement, because they can cancel) or 2) you hit end trip in your app. Those are the only 2 ways. The the correct answer is the ride CAN be cancelled (by pax) and it can be ended early( by driver simply ending the trip)

Also, if they cancelled the trip, then you did NOT get paid for driving to location where you dropped off. I mean how could that be possible? If the trip is over the app is no longer tracking how many minutes and miles driven



s1rGr1nG0 said:


> I do have a question about this in case this scenario ever comes up.
> Suppose they do cancel in an attempt to get the free ride. Also suppose you pull over on the side of the freeway and tell them to get out.
> 
> What if they refuse?


I wouldn't put them out on the freeway, but I would get off at the first exit, and let them out at any place not a highway. If they refuse you call the police asap



Shangsta said:


> This isn't true the TOS says they are covered until they exit your car. Not when the ride ends


the TOS doesn't explicitly state this. Its rather ambiguous if you ask me



PepeLePiu said:


> When a pax ends the trip early without your knowledge is also violating the rider's TOS for fraud, the insurance will not cover any event that could happen if the trip is already finished.
> .


the pic you posted doesn't support your statement that insurance won't cover them



PepeLePiu said:


> The key words are *completion of the trip, *in this case you will end up with a pax that is no longer a pax but a companion. In this case I rather err on the side of caution. Just my interpretation of the TOS that will always be in the side of the ones providing the platform.


Its ambiguous and its how an individual interprets that. In the end its how Uber interprets that statement, which I haven't seen/heard a clarification of that. But in my situation, I let the pax out if they cancel the trip because im not getting paid. I don't drive for free, forget the insurance part



Shangsta said:


> The statement implies the trip is over when they exit the vehicle.


Personal interpretation


----------

